# Suggestions on drill press



## Surveywaters (Sep 19, 2017)

I just finished refurbishing a Rockwell-Delta 15-655 drill press. The table is a nice, undamaged, adjustable production type. Production type meaning it's a smooth surface with no holes or t-slots. I am struggling with clamping and fixture solutions. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Should I drill and tap holes, mill t-slots, make cut outs, or is there a clamp that can be used with out molesting the table?


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 19, 2017)

Check out:




I wouldn't drill / tap holes. I try not to change a machine in anyway that I can't take back.
Also, you can't safely just let her spin.
Consider making a column clamp which swings on the column and the float slide attaches to the ear(s) of the DP vise.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Surveywaters (Sep 19, 2017)

I've checked out Tom's video, love that clamp. The idea of a column collar hadn't occurred to me. That might work perfectly. I really didn't want to modify the table, just not clear on how the smooth tops are used.


----------



## dlane (Sep 19, 2017)

I use a DP vice , large or small, block of wood on column stops rotation


----------



## Surveywaters (Sep 19, 2017)

[QUOTE="Uglydog, post: 513787, m
Consider making a column clamp which swings on the column and the float slide attaches to the ear(s) of the DP vise.

Daryl
MN[/QUOTE]

How are you picturing a column clamp? My press, like Mr. Lipton's, has a rack for lifting the table. This would prevent it from pivoting on the column.

A related question, again not understanding this type of table. How does one use a camp or DP vice and avoid damaging the table surface? I like Tom's sliding clamp, but with out the through hole it looks like a pain to position wood everytime.


----------



## Dave Paine (Sep 19, 2017)

You could mount a drill press vise on a piece of plywood same width as the table, then clamp the plywood on either side of the table.

If you have a milling machine you could mill a slot in a piece of bar, clamped across the table, then use T nuts in the slots to clamp work to the table without the vise.

What types / dimensions of work do you expect to be drilling?  I presume metal more than wood.


----------



## Surveywaters (Sep 19, 2017)

First, clamping a board or bar on the table is slightly difficult because the table has a coolant trough all the way around the perimeter. As for the types of material, like most here I am a hobbyist and as such tend to work on many different types of projects. I've drill many types of steel, aluminum, brass, polymers, etc. All in different sizes and shapes. I have a lathe and a mill. I work on vintage motorcycles and anything that breaks or I find interesting.


----------



## Dave Paine (Sep 19, 2017)

Surveywaters said:


> First, clamping a board or bar on the table is slightly difficult because the table has a coolant trough all the way around the perimeter.



We are all shooting in the dark without a picture of the drill press.  I was going by the description that the table was a smooth surface.  No mention of a trough.


----------



## Uglydog (Sep 19, 2017)

Surveywaters said:


> How are you picturing a column clamp?



Historically I over complicate things. 
However, I'm envisioning a bushing with a keyway slot. With a second bushing which slides around on top of a shoulder. If you wanted to go nuts you could even turn a groove and place some bearings in the trough to make it easier to pivot.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Jacques_Rioux (Sep 20, 2017)

Guys, the basic idea in Tom's video is to have something preventing the piece from spinning with the bit, let's agree on that first.

Then, it is obvious that there is no clamping to the column that is necessary. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacques_Rioux (Sep 20, 2017)

Oops, hit the send button by error.

Let me continue and complete my idea. No need to clamp to the column, just take your favorite drill press vise of any kind and attach some kind of bar to the left side of it. It can be some steel tubing, perhaps 1.5"x1.5". Just use whatever you have.

The bar should be long enough so that it touches the column when used anywhere on the table, and ifeally, it should stick out at least 4" to 6" on the operator side of the vice. 

Hold your piece to drill in the vice. Position the vice for drilling the hole, all the while making sure that the bar is very close to the column or, ideally touches it.

That's it. Drill. If the bit catches, the piece and the whole vice assembly will spin a fraction of a degree for an instant and is immediately stopped by the column.

Problem solved. You can thank me later!

Here is my setup:


----------



## Surveywaters (Sep 20, 2017)

Here is the drill press table, don't mind the HF vice there it's not my end game. I like the idea of the clamp with a shoulder containing the pivot point. The idea of just having the rod loose works until I have a longer piece that wants to lever the vice up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 20, 2017)

Personally, I would have no issues drilling and tapping holes to mount a vise or cutting a center hole for drill clearance. The machine was meant to be used, do whatever is needed to use it. To be clear I'm not talking about careless "apprentice marks", that's always a no no.


----------



## Jacques_Rioux (Sep 20, 2017)

Surveywaters, you say 

The idea of just having the rod loose works until I have a longer piece that wants to lever the vice up.

If you are talking about the problem of holding a long unbalanced piece stationary while you drill, that's not really a vise problem. You hold the piece with your hand or some external temporary stand.

My solution does not address this point which is a once in a blue moon situation that you adress on the spot with a situation specific solution. It adresses the main point which is drill press safety. Avoiding to have a piece start spinning on you is the most important thing and my solution adresses that 100%. Look at the physics of the problem, nothing more than that is needed.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Surveywaters (Sep 20, 2017)

That is a valid point. I do like the simplicity. It is hard to pass up on the opportunity for an overly complicated project though.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Sep 20, 2017)

To our tapatalk users, posting pictures here is different than other sites apparently, 
all we see is The dreaded red X 
Look in the site help/issues section for "posting pictures using tapatalk "
Thanks


----------



## Surveywaters (Sep 20, 2017)

All I saw was the red x until I signed into Tapatalk. Then the pictures appeared

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Sep 20, 2017)

A lot here don't use tapatalk, me included, is tapatalk going to be another photo bucket snafo?
There is a way to use it here that works


----------



## Surveywaters (Sep 20, 2017)

Probably... I'd never heard of it until this morning when I couldn't see jacques_rioux's picture.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 20, 2017)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/using-tap-a-talk-read-this.56482/


----------



## Surveywaters (Sep 20, 2017)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 20, 2017)

i may be considered a heretic here, but-
for drill press work, i clamp the work in a vise, but, i rarely clamp the vise to the table.
unless i'm drilling plastics with normal metal drilling bits
i usually allow the vise to float during drilling and have a hand on the vise or the work.
when i need to prevent the vise from rotating, 
i'll use a C-clamp or the very handy Vise-Grip big C Clamp, clamped to the table in close proximity to the vise base (in the direction of spindle rotation),
and drill as necessary.
i get tactile response from having a hand on the vice or work and can feel when the material is drilling properly.
you'd be surprised what the tactile difference between a sharp and a dulled bit feels like, when you are not locked down and have a hand on the work.


----------



## jariou (Sep 21, 2017)

When I posted my setup initially from Tapatalk, I was able to see my picture. Then last night I realized some did not and I tried to follow the instructions in the posted link and I think it made matters worst. Perhaps some clarity can be brought to that issue by those in the know. But for completeness, let me try to post the picture here from a desktop computer. Enjoy!


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Sep 23, 2017)

It is a drill press not a rare historically significant artifact, drill holes in the table where you need them.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Sep 24, 2017)

Personally, I wouldn't drill holes in the table. You'll end up with Swiss cheese and be disappointed that no one wants to purchase it from you, when it's time to make room in your shop for something else.

Anyway, here's a couple of possible alternatives.  A few months ago, I went to look at a Very nice, old, monster, 22" camel back drill press.  The owner was deceased, but he had made up a large round flat plate to fit on top of his pristine condition DP table.   The  plate was milled and scraped to under .001" flatness. He made slots and drilled holes in this cover plate to hold his work holding fixtures and a couple of sized vices. Iam guessing ever 10 years or so he either reconditioned the plate, or replaced it, as the underlying table was immaculate.  Simply amazing to see.

Also you could set up a large C clamp, maybe with a piece of bar stock underneath, on the side of the table. This to create a stop, against which to wedge a vise, or the work itself when drilling. Keeps the work,and/or fixture from turning. Very easy to adjust or remove when it's not needed. 

BTW.  I sure like the other suggestions and photos about holding the work by bracing a piece of bar stock against the column.  Simple and effective!  genius!

Glenn


----------



## xman_charl (Sep 24, 2017)

Use this for my drill press...












Charl


----------

